# Technical Charting Tools for Australian Stocks



## persistentone (10 March 2009)

Can anyone recommend a web site for technical charting of international stocks?   I am using stockcharts.com for US-based stocks, but they do not cover international.

Reuters has AWFUL and SLOW charting capabilities.

Bigcharts.com has decent charting, but the integration to their watchlist system on Marketwatch is BUGGY.

I'm hoping to find another player who has pulled all the pieces together so I can set up reasonable watchlists of Australian and other international stocks.


----------



## BentRod (10 March 2009)

prorealtime.com might be worth a look.

Their EOD is free.


----------

